# Best.calendar.ever!!!



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

My Cockapoo Days calendar just arrived!! Donna, it isbeautiful! You did a fabulous job! I had tears in my eyes looking at all the beautiful poos! Jake and Willow are the perfect cover-poos!!

Thank you!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oooohhhh I cannot wait!!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tomorrow I MUST post stamps and my address to Karen. I am so disorganised - but neeeeed my calendar so will have to sort myself out  

Can't wait to put it up in my classroom, I already have a few Tilly pictures on my desk and my class love a regular "naughty Tilly" story!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

You will love it! Sweetest baby Lola picture..it is precious! Love the pictures on the birthdays, and all the captions. Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am so glad you like it. I really worked hard to include everyone who asked and make it not look so home made or at least not home made by a five year old. 
I underestimated the amount of ink I need so UK won't post until the weekend. I'm sorry. This was my first time doing this so you learn as you go. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I can't wait even more now!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Yay!! I can't wait to get mine it should be here soon I bet it looks fabulous!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

WOW Donna ,, got my calendar to day and it is just wonderful.,never seen any thing that beautiful in all my life ,all the poo's are so great and how you put so many in there and mad it look so neat and orderly.it is simply amazing ,thank you so much your such a wonderful person .love ya sugar..lumpy/ginger


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

sugerlump said:


> WOW Donna ,, got my calendar to day and it is just wonderful.,never seen any thing that beautiful in all my life ,all the poo's are so great and how you put so many in there and mad it look so neat and orderly.it is simply amazing ,thank you so much your such a wonderful person .love ya sugar..lumpy/ginger


Yay I am so glad you like it. I love our poos and we deserve to showcase them. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ohhhh can't wait!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I'm so excited too!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Donna I'm in a panic now really need/want my calendar!! can you remind me what I had to do to get one please???


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

GorgeousGeorge said:


> Donna I'm in a panic now really need/want my calendar!! can you remind me what I had to do to get one please???


Donna has made the calendars herself and added our cockapoos on for each month. I think the calendar is completed


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Tomorrow I MUST post stamps and my address to Karen. I am so disorganised - but neeeeed my calendar so will have to sort myself out
> 
> Ditto...
> Sounds brilliant Donna, so looking forward to seeing it, but don't panic about getting them over here, just do it when you can. x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I've missed something somewhere - do we post addressed envelopes & stamps to fergus Karen or weller Karen?? 
Do I PM them for their address?
The calendar sounds amazing!! 
I will be hanginig it up before 2014 - I won't be able to wait x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Tinman said:


> I've missed something somewhere - do we post addressed envelopes & stamps to fergus Karen or weller Karen??
> Do I PM them for their address?
> The calendar sounds amazing!!
> I will be hanginig it up before 2014 - I won't be able to wait x


The calendars for the Uk crew are being sent to Karen (Wilfiboy) and we are all to send her a stamped addressed envelope so she can send them on. I think if we wait for Karen to get them and then she can tell us the amount we need in stamps once she's weighed it. I'm assuming we are going to need A4 size envelopes? PM Karen for address etc.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Jedicrazy said:


> The calendars for the Uk crew are being sent to Karen (Wilfiboy) and we are all to send her a stamped addressed envelope so she can send them on. I think if we wait for Karen to get them and then she can tell us the amount we need in stamps once she's weighed it. I'm assuming we are going to need A4 size envelopes? PM Karen for address etc.


Thanks Clare, that sounds easy enough, I can't wait as its been getting such good reviews! X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I hope I get mine today Will be checking impatiently


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

GorgeousGeorge said:


> Donna I'm in a panic now really need/want my calendar!! can you remind me what I had to do to get one please???


See below you will pm Karen and she will going you her address. I will post as soon add the Uk bunch his the mail. My goal is satutday the latest. I'm just waiting on my ink and paper order. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I hope I get mine today Will be checking impatiently


I did the second mail today. They include a few minor changes. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

All sounds fantastic Donna, your a star 
I thought I'd emailed everyone, but with my IT skills maybe not Ill try again but if you just send me stamps and your addresses then I'll sort the envelopes out and send them on x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Would you be able to weigh one Donna, if you get chance ...or Suze if you've got weighing scales handy xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm jealous - this sounds totally wonderful
Can we all see the pictures that went in?
Please x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just seen that Donna posted before 9in x12in approx 4oz so it looks like a " large letter", you can then chose wether you want it recording or not x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Just seen that Donna posted before 9in x12in approx 4oz so it looks like a " large letter", you can then chose wether you want it recording or not x


I used legal size paper 8 1/2 x 14 folded in half

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I'm jealous - this sounds totally wonderful
> Can we all see the pictures that went in?
> Please x


I will post pictures tonight for anyone who wants to see. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm so excited...I just can't hide it....la la la la ......


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I will post pictures tonight for anyone who wants to see.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Yes please! It will be like a sneak preview! X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Donna you're the BEST!!!!

I just got my calendar OMG I just love it. I took Molly for a walk and when we got back we checked the mail and there it was! We quickly ran upstairs and opened it up. It's so perfect I just love it. Wow what a great job it looks amazing You are quite the whiz you kept saying it didn't look professional but I think it does.:twothumbs:

Thanks so much!!!!!!!!! This made my day


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH! Cant wait to get home, I bet I will have mine today too!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh soooo excited by people's responses...I'm not going to look at the pictures in the preview, I don't want to spoil the surprise xxxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Donna you're the BEST!!!!
> 
> I just got my calendar OMG I just love it. I took Molly for a walk and when we got back we checked the mail and there it was! We quickly ran upstairs and opened it up. It's so perfect I just love it. Wow what a great job it looks amazing You are quite the whiz you kept saying it didn't look professional but I think it does.:twothumbs:
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!!!!!! This made my day


Yay!!!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Gosh soooo excited by people's responses...I'm not going to look at the pictures in the preview, I don't want to spoil the surprise xxxx


Ooooo - you've put me in a quandary now! Should I? Shouldn't I?
If the pics rea there I will have to peek x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Gosh soooo excited by people's responses...I'm not going to look at the pictures in the preview, I don't want to spoil the surprise xxxx


I am glad I didn't see any previews way better to wait for the surprise That's just me. I love waiting for mail


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

You guys are really cheering me up. Thank you. I've been near tears all day as things here are so stressful.
I will post the pictures on a different thread so people will only see if the want. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I am glad I didn't see any previews way better to wait for the surprise That's just me. I love waiting for mail


You have a second surprise coming as I made a few small changes

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> You guys are really cheering me up. Thank you. I've been near tears all day as things here are so stressful.
> I will post the pictures on a different thread so people will only see if the want.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Well I think you are going to bring much joy and happiness to many of us poo lovers with this amazing calendar you have lovingly and kindly created. 
I hope things are on the up again very soon n the work front.
I need to stop spending money on new halloween decorations!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> You have a second surprise coming as I made a few small changes
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Oh oh I am scared


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Gosh soooo excited by people's responses...I'm not going to look at the pictures in the preview, I don't want to spoil the surprise xxxx


Me neither.. Don't want to ruin it!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ah! It's gorgeous! A real treasure Donna! Thank you so much!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Gosh soooo excited by people's responses...I'm not going to look at the pictures in the preview, I don't want to spoil the surprise xxxx


Karen, that'll take some willpower I can tell you!  Good luck in resisting temptation, I couldn't stop myself!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Not going to look , not going to look , not going to look


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Gosh soooo excited by people's responses...I'm not going to look at the pictures in the preview, I don't want to spoil the surprise xxxx


I've peeked!! Just Couldn't help myself, it just makes the anticipation even better


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I still haven't looked!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Ruth - I am very impressed by your will power!! You are going to LOVE it when you see it!!! It is amazing x


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

I am seriously impressed by some of you having such willpower not to peep...especially as I've seen how fab it is...not that I'm trying to tempt you of course......


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Ruth - I am very impressed by your will power!! You are going to LOVE it when you see it!!! It is amazing x


I'm not even tempted by that...

I'm good at waiting. At Christmas I always wait until Boxing Day to open my presents.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I'm not even tempted by that...
> 
> I'm good at waiting. At Christmas I always wait until Boxing Day to open my presents.


SERIOUSLY?!!?!??!?!!?!?! Wow, that's.............incredible!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I'm not even tempted by that...
> 
> I'm good at waiting. At Christmas I always wait until Boxing Day to open my presents.


STOP IT!

Release the puppy in you - live for the moment - dash into everything as fast as you can with your metaphorical (?) tail wagging at 100 miles an hour and an excited yip in your throat


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Karen and Ruth stay strong!! Don't do it It's so much better when you don't peek


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Please don't anyone send me any money just pm or email your addresses as Richard is going to get them franked from work xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I'm not even tempted by that...
> 
> I'm good at waiting. At Christmas I always wait until Boxing Day to open my presents.


That sure is some serious willpower you have there Ruth!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Dell12 said:


> Wish we were on it


I'm sorry. It was offered to all forum members. Maybe I can do one next year too and if you are still on the forum you can get in on it. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I had a wee sneaky peak at the photos on nightshift last night..... Really great job Donna ...you should be very proud of yourself :star::star::star:

It looks so professional ...

Definitely something for you all to treasure

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hahaha... I love your reactions to the present thing!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Why Boxing Day :question::question::question:

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Why Boxing Day :question::question::question:
> 
> xxx


Why not leave it til Easter or next Christmas


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Why not leave it til Easter or next Christmas


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

xxx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Oh Donna, please don't put the photos on here till I have received my calendar it will spoil the surprise!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Why Boxing Day :question::question::question:
> 
> xxx


It makes Christmas fun last longer.. Boxing Day is always a cone down.. The presents cheer it up again! 



Marzi said:


> Why not leave it til Easter or next Christmas


I could be tempted! 



mairi1 said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> xxx


You are both monkeys!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

tessybear said:


> Oh Donna, please don't put the photos on here till I have received my calendar it will spoil the surprise!


Tess they're on another thread so make sure you don't open it


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

The trouble is I have no will power......


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

tessybear said:


> The trouble is I have no will power......


Be strong I know you can do it!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

tessybear said:


> The trouble is I have no will power......


No Tess.. Take a leaf out of my book.

It's so worth it! Mine arrived today. So glad I waited!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have never had any patience and I can't possibly wait! I would have to leave the forum completely until it arrives.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Have you looked yet Tess lol.....I haven't


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

No but I am going to.....


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You should look! I looked and it was just a taster for the real thing, mine arrived just moments ago. It is better and nicer than you could imagine and that the internet photos show. It is brilliant!  and I am happy I had a sneak preview!

Donna thank you a zillion times for squeezing us in at the very last second. You are a gem!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Can't wait can't wait!! Xxx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I showed it to my mom and Donna she could not stop lavishing praise about how good it was. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I showed it to my mom and Donna she could not stop lavishing praise about how good it was.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


If I have an extra I will send it to her!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> If I have an extra I will send it to her!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


She would love it. You can send it to me and I will get it to her. But there maybe others who want it who haven't gotten one. But seriously, it was incredible. And the ink! I will have to think of a way to pay you back!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> She would love it. You can send it to me and I will get it to her. But there maybe others who want it who haven't gotten one. But seriously, it was incredible. And the ink! I will have to think of a way to pay you back!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


No it was a gift. I enjoyed doing it and it kept my mind off other things....like losing Henry  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> No it was a gift. I enjoyed doing it and it kept my mind off other things....like losing Henry
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Makes me sad.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Makes me sad.


Me too. I was so in love with his face!! But something better will come along. I do find that the universe always has a plan....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Me too. I was so in love with his face!! But something better will come along. I do find that the universe always has a plan....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Yes. I agree. Maybe little Henry would have made Willow worse. You know middle child syndrome. Her going inside was her way of telling the universe that she still needs more time as THE puppy.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> No it was a gift. I enjoyed doing it and it kept my mind off other things....like losing Henry
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Oh Donna, I'm sure Henry would be just as sad if he knew he had lost you, hubby, jake and willow as a family,  but as you say - there will be another Henry for you at the right time - and everyone will be happy 

You can enjoy poo puppy window shopping in the meantime x


----------

